# Where are the highlighted shortcuts??



## smokey paul (Jun 18, 2010)

Now that it looks like most to the problems are gone??? I will ask where is the highlighted short cuts??

Before when you came on SMF it would be in Blue, on my computer, and i could rest the cursor on the short cut and it would pop up the meaning of it. I know most of you know them but maybe some of the newbies and ME don't remember as I do not use them all the time.

Thanks if we can add them back or if this forum program does not support it OK may a list could be created and I/we can down load print and have it as reference.


----------



## 5lakes (Jun 18, 2010)

Here's a link to the acronyms wiki. Everything is there.   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/acronyms

I understand that this forum software doesn't support the blue links.


----------

